# Just A Wannabe



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi All, I found this site while researching outbacks, My DH and I saw one for the first time today. I wanted to find out what reputation they had. (Looks good so far). Please let me know what you think of the 26RLS if you own one. We were quoted a price of 18995.00 for the 2007. Is that good? Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi dazee
















to Outbackers! 

We have the 28krs and couldn't be happier







It has certainly lived up to all of our expectations and then some!

Where are you all from? 
You might want to give Holman RV in Cincinatti, Ohio a call to get a quote from them, and then use that price to begin haggling with.

Happy Outback hunting and please keep us posted on your progress,


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

That is a very solid price for that model...and a very nice floor plan as well


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I would say that is a good price for that tt and if you live in the northeast, that's a VERY good price for that trailer. It's a nice, spacious floor plan and a layout I would like - but alas, the children. Can I assume there will be no little ones camping with you? If that is the case, that trailer is great.

Scott


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

howdy!


----------



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

Thank-you so much for your imput. We did call Holman R.V., we got a quote from them , and were able to actually get it for a lower price(18,000 out the door) We're very excited to get it home sometime this week.


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

dazee said:


> Thank-you so much for your imput. We did call Holman R.V., we got a quote from them , and were able to actually get it for a lower price(18,000 out the door) We're very excited to get it home sometime this week.


WOOHOO Dazee!! Congratulations and welcome to the best site on the internet!














You are going to love your Outback! What a great price you picked it up for too! When is your frist trip??


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome to the OUTBACKERS!!!!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

dazee -

You have picked the best TT on the road and have also found the best website on the 'net. Congratulations!!









We just took delivery of our new 07 23RS yesterday. You will find this website full of grat people and indespensible for information.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

dazee said:


> Thank-you so much for your imput. We did call Holman R.V., we got a quote from them , and were able to actually get it for a lower price(18,000 out the door) We're very excited to get it home sometime this week.


That's great news dazee! So glad we were able to help








Are you going to pick it up or have it delivered??

What area are you from? I think you're gonna need to find an upcoming Outbackers rally in your area and sign up!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and welcome to your new family!


----------



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome







. We will be doing the P.D.I sometime this coming week. I'm sure we'll try it out next week!!!!. We're in the Columbus,Ohio area. Again thank-you all.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome dazee to the site sounds like a pretty good price 
They are a nice model

Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome dazee!









Glad you found us, what a great deal. I'm sure you are going to really like camping in an Outback.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad to have you with us at Outbackers. You will love it here. Your Outback too>


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

daslobo777 said:


> dazee -
> 
> You have picked the best TT on the road and have also found the best website on the 'net. Congratulations!!
> 
> ...
























The 31RQS *IS* the Best!









Cause Calvin and Hobbs said so!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------

